# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Logiciel pour augmenter le son de l'ordi ?

## enrike

Bonjour, j'enregistre ems cours avec le magntophone de mon ordi (ou le sound recorder si vous preferez), le probleme c qu'il faut que je reste l'oreille coll sur mon ordi pour entendre qqchose.  Existe-t-il un logociel qui permet de booster le son de son ordi ?

Merci d'avance!!

----------


## Invit

avec audacity tu peux peut-tre amliorer les choses, mais si le signal de base est faiblard, il ne faut pas s'attendre  des miracles.
Sinon, as-tu paramtr l'entre microphone et mis le gain plus fort ?

----------

